# Egg Sharing - Is there always a match?



## Pisces34 (Aug 23, 2009)

What happens if you want to egg share and there are no recipients who require an egg donor who looks like you?  Are you put on a waiting list or simply not accepted?

Does anyone know how this is handled?

Thanks
x


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Pisces

I don't think you would have to worry about being matched. The amount of people waiting for egg donors far outweighs the people willing to egg share/donate. They try to match you with their race, hair colour, eye colour, height etc. But i think in reality many recipients accept much less of a match. Sometimes if they are struggling to match with the recipient, then they will match with their husband/partner.

I am on my 2nd IVF egg share and was matched the same day both times!! most people are matched within a couple of weeks. Perhaps you could ask your clinic what there average matching time is. I know my clinic told me there would be no wait as they had women who had been waiting 2 years for a donor!!

Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Pisces34 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Moocat.

I just had some concerns as I noted on the **** website some statistics regarding fertility problems within ethnic groups for example.  There were three million British white people vesus sixty-eight thousand British black people with fertility issues in the UK according to the statistics.

Would this mean that there are alot less black/mixed race or interacial couples needing egg donation and would that mean that I would be less likely to be accepted as an egg sharer for lack of match/demand?

There was no comparable data on demand versus supply that I could see.

I just don't want to assume that this is an option when it isn't.  I hear from the stories on the boards that in most cases for egg sharing things move pretty fast and we are not yet ready to get started with a clinic yet so I haven't yet got direct access to this sort of information.

What do you think?

Thanks!
x


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Pisces

I can see why you are worried that you may not get matched, but on the flip side it also means for those women (black/mixed race) who are waiting for an egg donor will have a lot longer wait (the average already being 2 years!). I don't think it would stop you being accepted as a sharer, it just may take a bit longer to get a match. I definately wouldn't rule it out as an option, just bear in mind that there are lots of other criteria you need to fill to be accept (each clinic is different). These include age (under 35), weight (usually BMI less than 28-30), FSH level <8 and a whole load of other blood tests that can take upto 6 weeks to come back (its the chromosome that takes ages!!). I wouldn't worry to much about it now, have a chat with the clinic once your ready to get started. They will be able to tell how long you can expect to wait to get matched. 

Good luck


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Pisces,

Just thought i would let you know that i am mixed race and was matched within a couple of days. I was also a little worried about this but there was nothing to worry about. Hope this helps.

MDandy xx


----------



## Pisces34 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello MDandy

Thank you for your reassuring words.  I hope that I will be as fortunate!

Since I have crossed the big 30 threshold it does feel like timing is everything right now and I do not want to miss any opportunities by leaving things too late.  Egg sharing seems like the best option at the moment assuming I can meet the critieria for acceptance.

Did they tell you much about your match?  How long they had been waiting etc?  Or were you lucky to be in the right place at the right time so to speak?


Hi Moocat
Are there any of the tests that clinics perform to see if you can be an egg sharer, that can only be performed by a fertility clinic , not with GP.  I want to have myself checked out to see if I stand a chance before actually going to a clinic if at all possible.

Thanks ladies!!

x


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi pisces

My GP could do all of the blood tests apart from the chromosomal ones. But i think its down to individual GPs wether they will do these tests or not. It will differently help speed things up if you can get them done before your consultation. 

Good luck with your treatment! let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello Pisces

I am mixed race and waiting for a egg share donor at both the Lister and CRM, both London hospitals. I had my last egg donation treatment back in May but it was a BFN unfortunately. My donor who was egg sharing was of mediterean origin because no mixed race donors had come through while I was waiting. I think its just luck of the draw really but I am sure there are recipients out there for everyone there are more of us waiting thasn there are donors. If you want to pm me please do as I am hoping to start treatment end of year if I can find a donor.

Love Rusty


----------

